# It's official, SVS announced new "Ultra Speaker Line"



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I was surfing & found where SVS has announced their much anticipated Ultra line of speakers.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/svs-ultra-speakers

Can't wait to read some reviews on these babies, SVS is known for setting the bar pretty high.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They sure look amazing! I would have no issues buying a system for my house even without reviews given their reputation


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, I love my PB-13U, & now I have to seriously consider another speaker option for my in progress theater. The only thing I'm wondering about is the article only list Piano & regular black finishes. My sub is Rosenut, as I was going to get the M-Series 7.0 set in matching finish. I sure hope they offer matching finishes.

Any thoughts Ed?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The Ultra line looks amazing. I am considering replacing my MTS-01's and MCS-01 with the new Ultras. I would probably stay with my MBS-01s surrounds realizing there will be timbre issues etc. Also mine are rosewood including my PB13 Ultras. So colour scheme could be challenging. I will wait to see the specs on these babies before making any sudden moves.


----------

